# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSD Dongle  GSD Pro [BETA] Powerful start

## mohamed73

*GSD Pro* First version [beta] *What is news?*
 Everything has changed in this version, you will touch a *new world*.
 Users can use the *old version* at the same time. *Mediatek:*
 All Features is automatically (no need da,auth,preloader or select chipset)   Read All Partition Raw FirmwareWrite Raw FirmwareRead preloaderWrite PreloaderRead GPTWrite GPTRead RPMBWrite RPMBErase RPMBUnlock bootloaderRelock bootloaderRemove Warninig state(yellow , red warninig) and timeModify Partition Tables (GPT)Root device in brom serviceFast Flash Firmware on device 12k full speedFlash Backupped Firmware with gsd in pit type or scatter firmwareRepair imei Flash modeRepair imei meta modeBackup nv items(all security partition) (adb , flash mode)write Backupped nv items(adb , flash mode)Partition Managment (Read Partition Info)Erase Manual PartitionsRead Manual PartitionsWrite Backupped Partition (pit type very easy in gsd pro)bypass screenlock without scatter or any file up to android 9   *SAMSUNG:*  All Functions Updatedupdated Flash Firmwareadded boot update , efs clear with flash modeadded root functions (this is very easy no need to make file) up to android 11updated bypass frp with ADK method in gsd proupdated bypass screenlock 
 Fire Download  download algorithm updatedadded supported download with other download manager  *This version introduces you to a new world of software.*
I recommend watching the videos of this project on YouTube for more information.         Version Beta   Release Date 2021/12/1   Size 16.2MB   Sha256  85b034d32e57d7035d9d2bda5469ff11e7254984bbfff7171afefb1c99ecebf5   Supported OS Windows 7 , Windows 8 , Windows 10 , 32/64 bit   Requirements الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

